# من يريد السؤال عن صناعة الرخام والجرانيت



## وائل عبده (21 يوليو 2009)

من يريد السؤال عن صناعة الرخام والجرانيت وانواع الماكينات وكيفية عملها فليتفضل بلسؤال وانا جاهز للاجابه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مبادرتك السخية .

اريد نظرة شاملة على انواع مناشير قطع الرخام ومواصفاتها ومميزاتها . 

كذلك طرق جلي وتلميع المرمر .

وشكرا مقدما .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مبادرتك السخية .

اريد نظرة شاملة على انواع مناشير قطع الرخام ومواصفاتها ومميزاتها . 

كذلك طرق جلي وتلميع المرمر .

وشكرا مقدما .


البغدادي


----------



## وائل عبده (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز محمد نور
بالنسبه لمناشير قطع الرخام والجرانيت فهناك نوعان
1 - الشاسيه : وهو يستخدم لتحويل بلوك الرخام والجرانيت الي طاولات التي يتم تقطيعها فيما بعد الي ترابيع ( بلاطات ) 
وهذا ويختلف شاسيه الرخام عن الجرانيت حيث شاسيه الرخام عباره عن اسلحه ويتم لحام الماظ بها وحركته عباره عن حركه تردديه ويتحرك 120 ضربه في الدقيقه والضربه هنا ( هي مشوار القطع ذهابا وايابا )
اما شاسيه الجرانيت عباره عن اسلحه من ماده معينه وهي التي تقوم بالقطع مع برادة الحديد والجير والماء يسموا خلطة وتتحرك الاسلحه المثبته علي مربع ( يشبه نول الغزل الذي يستخدمه طلبه كلية التربيه الفنيه مع الفرق طبعا اكيد ) ويتحرك حركه بندوليه تشبه بندول الساعه

اما النوع الثاني فهي ماكينه تسمي البلوك كاتر 
وهذه الماكينه عباره عن 4 اععمده مثبته عليها كوبري عليها مجموعة القطع وهي عباره عن اسطوانة قطع راسيه واخري افقيه . الاسطوانه الراسيه تقطع عرض شريحة الرخام والافقيه تقطع سمك الشريحه

اما مميزات الشاسيه فهو يستخدم لتحويل البلوك الي طاولات بطول البلوك

واما مميزات البلوك كاتر فيستخدم لتحويل البلوك الي شرائح كل شريحه بعرض البلاطه المطلوبه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يوليو 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على طرحك الرائع لكنه يفتقر للصور المخططات والتوضيحات الاخرى .

طيب ماذا عن طرق صقل وتلميع المرمر .

تقبل اجمل المنى.


البغدادي


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

انا اريد ان اسأل عن الوتر جيت وماهى مميزات استخدام هذا النوع من الماكينات فى الصناعه


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الاجابه لانى احتاجها بغايه السرعه


----------



## وائل عبده (26 أغسطس 2009)

اسف للتاخير مهندس شكري محمد نوري ولكني سوف اجيب لك علي هذا السؤال (طرق صقل وتلميع المرمر )ولكن في مشاركه اخري لاني واللي مشغول جدا ولكني سوف اجيب علي سؤال الوتر جيت الان ان شاء الله
وبالنسبه للصور فانا لااستطيع ان ارفع الصور لان لااعرف الطريقه


----------



## وائل عبده (26 أغسطس 2009)

*بلنسبه للسؤال :انا اريد ان اسأل عن الوتر جيت وماهى مميزات استخدام هذا النوع من الماكينات فى الصناعه*

ماكينة الوتر جيت هي عباره عن ماكينه للقطع بالماء وتستخدم هذه الماكينه في قطع الرخام والجرانيت لعمل اشكال زخرفيه في غاية الروعه وتلاحظ هذه الاشكال الرائعه في الارضيات الموجوده في الفنادق كما انها تقوم بقطع اشكال علي هيئة كلمات او حروف او اي شيء تقوم انت بتصميمه
طريقة عملها 
يتم تصميم الشكل المراد عمله او لو لديك اشكال جاهزه يتم ادخالها الي برنامج لاوتوكاد وتحويل الرسمه الي خطوط ثم تؤخذ الرسمه الي برنامج الماكينه لتتحول الي برنامج (جي كود) ثم يتم ادخاله الي الماكينه عن طريقه فلاشه وتبدا الماكينه في العمل 
كما ان التعامل مع الماكينه في غاية السهوله فهي ليست بالماكينه العملاقه فهي تتحرك في محور اكس و واي واتجاه القطع هو محور زد وضغط المياه يكون حوالي 350 بار 
فما عليك الا ان تكون تجيد استخدام الاوتوكاد فقط وبرنامج الماكينه سهل جدا
وهي تستخدم الماء وماده اخري تشبه برادة الحديد في عملية القطع
واعتذر جدا لعدم رفع الصور فانا لااعرف رفع الصور للمنتدي
واذا اردت ان تسال اي سؤال اخر فتفضل
وسوف ارفع لك في القريب العاجل بعض مواقع النت عن الماكينه واكتب لك اجزاءها ان شاء الله
لاني الان مشغول جدا ولا اتصفح المنتدي الا قليلا​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس وانا فى الانتظار
ارجوك لا تتأخر على


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

وأسال بخصوص
العاشق والمعشوق
كيفيه قطع الجزء العاشق
وكمان المعشوق واقصد هنا (t) للقلم


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## البورتسوداني (1 سبتمبر 2009)

نحيي تطوع الاخ بهذه الاضافة


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (27 يناير 2010)

اريد ان اسأل حضرتك عن الماده التى تستخدم فى تقطيع بلوكات الرخام واستخراجه من المحاجر(اسمها وسعرها وهل من الممكن استيرادها من الخارج )
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## وائل عبده (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مادة القطع هي الالماس والتنجستين كربيد ويتم استيرادهم من ايطاليا او الصين


----------



## arier (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م - وائل عبده 

والله يعطيك العافيه على هذه البادره " 

شاكر لك اهتمامك


----------



## ali.moon53 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم السمك الافضل للاجرانيت المستعمل للارضيات مع ذكر المواصفه الخاصة بذلك


----------



## Abdelal Jedyan (5 نوفمبر 2010)

آمل كتابة الكلمات الإنجليزية كما هي وليس بالعربي حتى تتم الإستفادة مثال: وتر جيت (water jet ) و كتر ( cutter )وشكراً


----------



## arier (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذ " وائل


لدي سؤال لو تكرمت :

*ماهي المعدات خطوط الإنتاج لكل من :

خط إنتاج قص ألواح:
ويشمل( _ _ )
2- خط إنتاج قص ترابيع:
ويشمل( _ _ )
3- قسم التشكيل:
ويشمل( _ _ )



في هناك خط الليزرية لقص ألواح الرخام على شكل ترابيع بدقة متناهية مارايك بهذا !!
وهل تنصحني بان أضيف خط الوتر جت لقص اللوحات الهندسية و التصاميم في البداية 



أنا على قرب لأنشاء مصنع رخام .... ولكن بماذا تنصحني ان أبدأ !!!


----------



## arier (24 يناير 2011)

انا فى الانتظار
ردك

والسؤل ليس مقتصر ...بل للجميع 

تحياتي


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

* جزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه*


----------



## hamza almnshawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على أهتمامك


----------



## hamza almnshawy (16 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم أريد معرف أسس الرخام علشان أن شاء الله سوف افتتح مصنع رخام قريبن وكيفية التعارف وخبرتكم فى الرخام و شكرا


----------

